# Συνέδριο «Σταυροδρόμι γλωσσών & πολιτισμών: μαθαίνοντας εκτός σχολείου» (8-10 Απριλίου 2011)



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Συνέδριο «Σταυροδρόμι γλωσσών & πολιτισμών: μαθαίνοντας εκτός σχολείου»

Η Παιδαγωγική Σχολή (Π.Τ.Δ.Ε. & Τ.Ε.Π.Α.Ε.) του Α.Π.Θ., το Π.Τ.Δ.Ε. του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας, η ομάδα «Πολύδρομο» και η «PRAKSIS» σας προσκαλούν να συμμετάσχετε στο διεθνές συνέδριο «Σταυροδρόμι γλωσσών & πολιτισμών: μαθαίνοντας εκτός σχολείου» που συνδιοργανώνουν στις 8-10 Απριλίου 2011 στον Πύργο της Παιδαγωγικής Σχολής του Α.Π.Θ.

Το συνέδριο απευθύνεται σε

μέλη ποικίλων συλλογικοτήτων που παρέχουν μαθήματα ελληνικών ως δεύτερης γλώσσας σε μετανάστες/τριες (ενήλικες και παιδιά)
μέλη συλλόγων/οργανώσεων μεταναστών/τριών που διδάσκουν τις δικές τους γλώσσες σε παιδιά δεύτερης και τρίτης μεταναστευτικής γενιάς
μέλη φορέων εκπαίδευσης και έρευνας στο πεδίο της διαπολιτισμικής εκπαίδευσης και των πρακτικών για την ενίσχυση της πολυγλωσσίας
φοιτητές/τριες, εκπαιδευτικούς Α'/θμιας και Β'/θμιας εκπαίδευσης στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό
*Δήλωση συμμετοχής με εισήγηση/ανακοίνωση έως 15 Ιανουαρίου*


Τμήμα Επικοινωνίας
Πολύδρομο
Πύργος Παιδαγωγικής Σχολής
ΤΚ 54124
ΤΗΛ/FAX: 2310995017
email: [email protected]​


----------

